# While I'm Away...a few Knives



## RJBud1 (Mar 21, 2022)

My latest WIP knife, a fighting type bowie. The choils lock your fingers in very nicely. Photinia wood, blue and brass liners with beryllium copper pins will be used.

The second image shows my LATEST COMPETED knife, bradford pear handled, blue linered, 5mm copper beryllium pin with a 1/4" lanyard hole. Made out of a C105 type alloy, file steel. 

3rd picture- big chopper that was made from a surface ground rasp. Fuller done with an angle grinder. 18" length

4th picture - the same type of knife, but left knife I did was 1 year ago. Right is my latest. Big skill improvement, I would say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 23, 2022)

Beryllium copper sounds so fancy! How did you make the fuller in the file knife?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## RJBud1 (Mar 23, 2022)

SubVet10 said:


> Beryllium copper sounds so fancy! How did you make the fuller in the file knife?


I like beryllium copper because it has a very light red color instead of the regular deep copper color

I did the fuller with an angle grinder.


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 24, 2022)

Both the copper and the fuller are very well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

